# Looks like someone is getting too big for their britches



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Time to dig out the 10 frame divided mating nucs which I just happened to make last winter



















Offspring of the old lady are amazing. Yes, I still have her-she just came out of the grid as a matter of fact.










Hope everyone's summer is going well.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

beautiful! A little off topic........what is the best way to store the sugar blocks you make? I made some up and have them in a paper grocery bag in a wooden footlocker in my barn. It's hot in the barn, would it be better to store them in the house? If I put beepro on them should I store them any special way, will the beepro, that is on the blocks, go bad if stored in the heat? 
Thanks much, your posts have helped tremendously, you have a lot of great ideas.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Great post, Laurie!

Were those the Hygenic Italians decended from Glenn's?

Hogback - I like plastic buckets with sealing lids to keep the moisture out. I stored some sugar over the winter like that and it was still useable last week. I kept them outside in the mud & weather - it's probably better inside, but a testament to the buckets!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

that has got to be the longest queen I have ever seen she is simply beautiful


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

She is not a Glenn Descendant, but her offspring are crossed with my original Glenn II stock. In their 4th year, I can tell by the color they are crossing and evolving nicely.

She is a daughter of a swarm I collected near Mt. Rainier in 2011. I call them my Mountain line. I keep the Mountain line and the Glenn line marked for reference and have many 2012 queens for grafting.

I call them VSH Carniolan hybrids, since they are mixed together now and originate partially from the Glenns VSH stock. 
Below is a Glenn Daughter..current photo










And a just hatched virgin out of a black Mt queen but with the Glenn stripeing I had on my original Glenn..but much darker.










The Mountain queens-shown below are usually a more solid color, usually black or coffee colored, but sometimes a blond pops up.




























Glenns are usually striped. 










Below is another 4th generation hybrid from the two lines.










I purchased 12 Pure VSH and Pol-line's from VP Queens this year. I'll work with those too and see what I can come up with. I bought virgins so they would be mixed immediatly with my stock. Do a few test grafts and overwinter the whole lot. Had 100% return on the virgins and they are laying well.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I LOVE how you answered my question! Please over-produce them a bit next year, I'll be sending you my order.


----------



## nickhabets (Jul 14, 2014)

Lauri, how early in 2015 will you anticipate having mated queens available? I anticipate making splits the last 2 weeks of may.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

This year I was able to graft early April. But it was unusually good weather. I generally don't promise new queens until end of May/first part of June, but they _could_ be earlier.

I'll have overwintered queens too, but can't let them go until I can produce some cells to take over the colonies. 

Most of the overwintered queens will be sold in nucs. A few sold as breeder queens.

Supplys are limited & need to get paypal and a system set up for keeping everyone straight. I was overwhelmed with messages, emails and phone calls this year from folks wanting queens. My facebook page is the only advertising I use other than word of mouth. The facebook page is more for information than advertising. 

USPS priority shipping worked_ great_ this year. All packages arrived on time and in great shape. Only one package lost and USPS paid up the insurance claim within a in reasonable time frame.

My scheduling is better and I am more confident in my ability to reliably produce on predetermined schedules, which will make prepaying and ordering more organized and less confusing for me. 
I'd place an ad here on Beesource, but can't accomodate that many many people. I have been overwhelmed with the demand without advertising.

I now have queens in Tennessee, Minnesota, West Virginia, Virginia, Georgia, California, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Idaho & Montana. I have several customers in Minnesota, which will be a great test of their hardiness. Possibly an even better test than Alaska.

A spot of hot melt holds the cages securely to the shipping box. Special recipe candy is working great for good health and less stress. 










My bees are doing a great job for me


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Even ten 10 framers aren't big enough. 





































Going to have to build more equipment..running out of cage space


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

How are you getting along with setting up for sales in Canada?


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm still interested in getting certified for export. Just been too busy to look into it. I can't even meet the demand in the states, LOL..but I'd like to get some queens in Canada, just for the sake of expanding my horizons 
Border is only 3 hours away from my place.


----------

